# do the payslip have to be stamped



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

i have few question in mind really appreciate it for the help...

1. do the payslip need to be stamped?
2.my bank wont stamp the printed lasted bank statement al what can i do then?
3.do i only send in the payslip that shows up on the bank statement i get my payslip weekly.
4.i get child tax credit is that going to be a problem for my spouse visa. 3 children from my previous marriage.
5. i recieve child tax and child benefit and working tax in a different bank to the one my wages comes in. do i need to provide both bank statements or just thenone with my wages will do..


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

This is purely from my experiences in applying for a uk spouse visa.

If payslips are original from employer then , no you don't need them stamped, but if they are printed off, it should be accompanied with a letter from your employer stating their authenticity ..

Why don't you ring your bank and ask them to send you statements? if they are from your bank , it will be on official bank stationary and that is acceptable. And yes, the statements should reflect what is on your payslips.


----------



## NomiKaay (Jan 28, 2016)

nasima789 said:


> i have few question in mind really appreciate it for the help...
> 
> 1. do the payslip need to be stamped?
> 
> ...


*Only provide statements for the account which is the MAIN usage account where salary is paid.*


----------



## nasima789 (Sep 28, 2015)

thank u so much for ur help


----------

